# Coached by Foaud Abiad



## Concreteguy

Believe it or not I'm back hitting it hard again. I'm just not ready to step away from the game yet guys. The law suit is over and I'm at a 38 with my enzyme count so ya know what that means? It's also time to poor some gas back on the fire......LOL:celebrate:

Because my appetite and diet is SOooo far off he's starting me just under 3000 calories a day to just develop the appetite. It's six meals a day with very low fats. This way we can build on it appetite slowly. Things like 6 liters of water a day is going to really suck at first but I'm all in so it's going to happen. I'll soon be posting up some shagy ass pics.

The training is an eight day split that hits everything twice with one day for weak body parts.


----------



## GearPro

Good luck CG. Looking forward to seeing your results.


----------



## Concreteguy

TY friend!


----------



## Concreteguy

Legs Monday and chest/shoulders tonight. Kicking my ass...……..


----------



## d2r2ddd

what happened to Bleu ?


----------



## Concreteguy

Once I had the coma he backed off from me. I can't say I blame him. It is what it is. I have nothing bad to say about him. He's a nice guy and a great coach.


----------



## montego

Nice!

Following along!


----------



## squatster

Good luck my freind- with the juice you will gain fast- you may find some juice you used to use that you can't any more- I can't touch orals at all- I run into big problems every time with them now.I my self am down 40 lbs. of muscle from being sick- I stil didn't go for my oporation yet but it's inevitable


----------



## Concreteguy

squatster said:


> Good luck my freind- with the juice you will gain fast- you may find some juice you used to use that you can't any more- I can't touch orals at all- I run into big problems every time with them now.I my self am down 40 lbs. of muscle from being sick- I stil didn't go for my oporation yet but it's inevitable



Sorry to hear that friend.


----------



## Concreteguy

Well Wednesday was back and calves. One of the back moves was "seatbelt DB rows. This tore me up guys. YT the move if you don't know what it is. I'm off today thank God.
The 6 liters of water a day has turned out to really be a challenge. I'm timing the water to get it all down.


----------



## AnaSCI

Will be keeping an eye on this.
Good luck CG!


----------



## Concreteguy

AnaSCI said:


> Will be keeping an eye on this.
> Good luck CG!



TY, I think I may need a little luck this time around. It's so hard coming from ground zero all over again. I literally can't remember being this out of shape. I look around the gym and see these guys I remember being much bigger than and now I'm a punk ass flea.

Friday was arms and today was weak body parts. So I elected to do calves and back. I managed to crush the diet and 6 liters of water every day. At my age growing is like watching paint dry or actually MUCH worse. Many times I have thought about just going after a fitness look. But because I'm a fucking bone head here I am banging away at it again. At least this guy Fuoad takes me seriously<----I think. Time will tell. Well, time to eat guys.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> TY, I think I may need a little luck this time around. It's so hard coming from ground zero all over again. I literally can't remember being this out of shape. I look around the gym and see these guys I remember being much bigger than and now I'm a punk ass flea.
> 
> Friday was arms and today was weak body parts. So I elected to do calves and back. I managed to crush the diet and 6 liters of water every day. At my age growing is like watching paint dry or actually MUCH worse. Many times I have thought about just going after a fitness look. But because I'm a fucking bone head here I am banging away at it again. At least this guy Fuoad takes me seriously<----I think. Time will tell. Well, time to eat guys.



Yessssss. Fucking smash it brother.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> TY, I think I may need a little luck this time around. It's so hard coming from ground zero all over again. I literally can't remember being this out of shape. I look around the gym and see these guys I remember being much bigger than and now I'm a punk ass flea.
> 
> Friday was arms and today was weak body parts. So I elected to do calves and back. I managed to crush the diet and 6 liters of water every day. At my age growing is like watching paint dry or actually MUCH worse. Many times I have thought about just going after a fitness look. But because I'm a fucking bone head here I am banging away at it again. At least this guy Fuoad takes me seriously<----I think. Time will tell. Well, time to eat guys.



Wait.... Hold on one quick second. I just re read this. 

I don't want to step over the line but, fucking suck it up. You had some tremendously shitty situations last year. You're lucky to be alive. 

Now,, after all of that, you STILL have the opportunity to do what you love to do, AND, be able to afford a what I would consider a very knowledgeable person to help guide you there.

You should be fucking ecstatic that you have this opportunity so, stop feeling down, pull your fucking pants up and get to work gdi. 

You have a second chance to follow your passion. Don't fuck it up.


----------



## Concreteguy

montego said:


> Wait.... Hold on one quick second. I just re read this.
> 
> I don't want to step over the line but, fucking suck it up. You had some tremendously shitty situations last year. You're lucky to be alive.
> 
> Now,, after all of that, you STILL have the opportunity to do what you love to do, AND, be able to afford a what I would consider a very knowledgeable person to help guide you there.
> 
> You should be fucking ecstatic that you have this opportunity so, stop feeling down, pull your fucking pants up and get to work gdi.
> 
> You have a second chance to follow your passion. Don't fuck it up.



Hey, thanks for that! Your absolutely right and I DO have to just pull it together and do what it is that I do. Monte, sometimes I just lose site. TY again.


----------



## ASHOP

Best of luck to you in your venture. Looking forward to hearing your progress.


----------



## Concreteguy

Monday was Chest and shoulders. Today is Quads and hams. Still killing it guys.


----------



## Concreteguy

I have to start listing his training. It's killing me.

Seated leg curls 4x20
Squats 8x15 to 20
Vertical leg press 4x 10 to 12
Reverse hack stiff leg deads 4 x 20
leg extensions 4x15 to 20

All sets to absolute failure. My legs are numb and burning.

Now I have oatmeal mixed with protein powder and blue berries. Then two more meals after that.

I'm at 3000 calories a day and the scale isn't moving one way or the other. Fouad wants to keep me there until I clean up or the scale moves.


----------



## GearPro

Sounds like a solid routine. Keep at it, you’ll get where you want to be. 

Remember when you add the hormones back in to keep your blood pressure monitored and in check. Take meds for it if you have to. Especially after surgery and everything, the dangers of hypotension can’t be overstated.


----------



## TripleOvertime

This is great.   Looking forward to following this.


----------



## squatster

Concreteguy said:


> I have to start listing his training. It's killing me.
> 
> Seated leg curls 4x20
> Squats 8x15 to 20
> Vertical leg press 4x 10 to 12
> Reverse hack stiff leg deads 4 x 20
> leg extensions 4x15 to 20
> 
> All sets to absolute failure. My legs are numb and burning.
> 
> Now I have oatmeal mixed with protein powder and blue berries. Then two more meals after that.
> 
> I'm at 3000 calories a day and the scale isn't moving one way or the other. Fouad wants to keep me there until I clean up or the scale moves.


So squats- 8 sets of 15 to 20 reps. Thay would take a long time


----------



## montego

That's a lot of Squats lol.


----------



## Elvia1023

Good luck with everything and I know you will do great. I really hope you can get back to your old jacked self with no issues along the way. I would never want to comment negatively in someones log ever but something really stands out so I figure I will just be totally open with what jumped out at me. 

I personally think that's too much volume especially because you are just getting back into things. I can see it doing more harm than good but I hope that's not the case. I am just being bluntly honest with you because I want you do get back to where you was with minimal issues along the way.

If they were just total sets then fine but you write to complete failure so that is a lot of volume. That is coming from someone who has happily trained legs for 3 hours many times in the past. Fair enough if you were back to 100% and wanted to push things go for it. But when just wanting to get back and avoid injuries and not tax your system too much that just seems like far too much (unnecessary). 8 sets of squats to complete failure alone will massively tax the cns. Now 6 progressively heavier warm up sets (reps start high but go very low for heavier warm up sets) and 2 all out sets (different rep ranges) of squats I think would be perfect.

So if only the last 1-2 sets were to complete failure for each exercise that changes thing but all 8 on squats, 4 on leg press, 4 on leg extensions etc. I know all you can do is listen and trust your coach and I am sure he has your best interests at heart (he seems like a great guy) plus who am I to post it is wrong. 

Anyway I figured I would mention it as it really jumped out at me. I know you are training frequently as well. That volume/frequency would be hard to recover from even for someone at 100%, on loads of aas, hgh, slin etc etc. Regardless good luck with everything and hopefully your body adapts to the training.


----------



## MR. BMJ

I would never be able to handle or recover from doing every one of those sets to failure...for at least a week. lol


----------



## 1977_Corvette

Great log, looking forward to seeing your progress


----------



## Concreteguy

Guys I got this chest cold that's going around. I'm guessing it going to cost me about three days...…..…...


----------



## Victory

Good luck. I will be following. Are you feeling better now?


----------



## Concreteguy

Elvia1023 said:


> Good luck with everything and I know you will do great. I really hope you can get back to your old jacked self with no issues along the way. I would never want to comment negatively in someones log ever but something really stands out so I figure I will just be totally open with what jumped out at me.
> 
> I personally think that's too much volume especially because you are just getting back into things. I can see it doing more harm than good but I hope that's not the case. I am just being bluntly honest with you because I want you do get back to where you was with minimal issues along the way.
> 
> If they were just total sets then fine but you write to complete failure so that is a lot of volume. That is coming from someone who has happily trained legs for 3 hours many times in the past. Fair enough if you were back to 100% and wanted to push things go for it. But when just wanting to get back and avoid injuries and not tax your system too much that just seems like far too much (unnecessary). 8 sets of squats to complete failure alone will massively tax the cns. Now 6 progressively heavier warm up sets (reps start high but go very low for heavier warm up sets) and 2 all out sets (different rep ranges) of squats I think would be perfect.
> 
> So if only the last 1-2 sets were to complete failure for each exercise that changes thing but all 8 on squats, 4 on leg press, 4 on leg extensions etc. I know all you can do is listen and trust your coach and I am sure he has your best interests at heart (he seems like a great guy) plus who am I to post it is wrong.
> 
> Anyway I figured I would mention it as it really jumped out at me. I know you are training frequently as well. That volume/frequency would be hard to recover from even for someone at 100%, on loads of aas, hgh, slin etc etc. Regardless good luck with everything and hopefully your body adapts to the training.



Elvia, always speak your mind about anything I post. I appreciate your feed back. YES God knows the volume is off the map. I asked about it and he's a man of few words. "Your hitting these parts once a week. With the way your eating lets run the food into a place it wants to be. Nothing about bodybuilding is easy. If it is that's an area your not pushing hard enough."

That being said it's fucking killin me. No lying friend, this is making me question myself and my abilities.

I have had pneumonia for the last two weeks. I'm finally starting to see the end of the tunnel here . This weekend I'll be back on the full program again. I have a training partner Jay. He's a Blk guy 10 years younger than me and genetically gifted. He's a great spotter and just has an instinct for seeing when I'm about to fail. He's stronger than me at everything so he keeps me chasing the carrot. I'm hoping once I jump back on I'll have something for him then.....


----------



## Elvia1023

Concreteguy said:


> Elvia, always speak your mind about anything I post. I appreciate your feed back. YES God knows the volume is off the map. I asked about it and he's a man of few words. "Your hitting these parts once a week. With the way your eating lets run the food into a place it wants to be. Nothing about bodybuilding is easy. If it is that's an area your not pushing hard enough."
> 
> That being said it's fucking killin me. No lying friend, this is making me question myself and my abilities.
> 
> I have had pneumonia for the last two weeks. I'm finally starting to see the end of the tunnel here . This weekend I'll be back on the full program again. I have a training partner Jay. He's a Blk guy 10 years younger than me and genetically gifted. He's a great spotter and just has an instinct for seeing when I'm about to fail. He's stronger than me at everything so he keeps me chasing the carrot. I'm hoping once I jump back on I'll have something for him then.....



I am pleased to read you are feeling better and should be back to normal soon. It's great you have someone like that to train with. I always train alone but I make good use of machines and safeties. 

I am all for pushing past your limits. Although taking all factors into consideration I do think 8 sets to failure on squats is simply too much. Maybe not in the future but for you right now I 100% think it is. I doubt you being sick is any coincidence and your immune system is probably very weak from the training and the recent health issues. 

Again I am all for going crazy in the gym but also in a smart way. That could mean 2 all out sets of squats with 2 all out sets of leg press and leg curls etc. That would be 10 working sets for legs (your 5 movements) which is a good amount. I even think 2 for this and 1 for that and 2 for this etc so about 8 working sets would be even better. Just my opinion but I think he could be smarter with his programming. Plus I would never usually comment on what a coach has instructed. I always tell people listen to your coach and don't second guess him as you hired him for a reason. So follow the program and see where it takes you but for you right now that leg day is very wrong imo. It's just going to dig such a deep hole you won't be able to get out of it.

X amounts of sets doesn't have to mean the same every week. An example if you felt like utter crap lowering the number would make sense. Does he just want you to do 8 sets no matter what? So you are just starting to feel better after being very ill so next leg day it's 8 sets of squats again? For me I would think 2 would be a good start and you progress over time. If you don't want to progress via weight increments you could increase volume so do 3 then 4 and maybe you get to 8 over time. But to start at 8 and just to say bodybuilding is not easy is not being sensible with what he has in front of him. 

Honestly I am a machine in the gym and I have trained hard for 3 hours many times but the idea of doing 8 sets to squats to failure to me is just silly and unneccesary unless it was literally just that and maybe 1 ham movement and 1 calf movement on top. Even so it's still unneccesary in a weekly program.

Now everyone's idea of failure is different and that is a massive factor but I have a feeling you really push it hard. If you are putting 100% into all of those sets that is brutal. He tells you that you only train legs once but it's not just about your legs recovering. It's mainly about your cns recovering over the 5 training days per week.

I wouldn't be questioning yourself or your ability in the gym. This to me is really obvious. There is a reason you pretty much see no one in the gym, on ig or you-tube doing 8 working sets of squats with many other exercises to complete failure. Plus aren't you nearly 60? Even if you were 26 the same applies. 

I always post about how the body adapts and it's capable of much more than most people think. How many athletes train for hours on end. Many on the forums act like if you train hard for over an hour you are overtraining etc. But for your situation I think what he has told you to do is crazy. Sorry for the long winded post I just have strong views on this as I want you to do well and I can only see this going against you in the long run.


----------



## Concreteguy

I agree with everything you said friend! Maybe this is just cookie cutter and I should start cutting this down to better accommodate my needs at the moment? What really concerned me about this guy is after telling him I'm recovering from a coma he never even asked why or what happened?


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> I agree with everything you said friend! Maybe this is just cookie cutter and I should start cutting this down to better accommodate my needs at the moment? What really concerned me about this guy is after telling him I'm recovering from a coma he never even asked why or what happened?



Let him know if you're not recovering. Just be candid. 

If, it doesn't work out, I still have a spot open


----------



## d2r2ddd

Concreteguy said:


> I agree with everything you said friend! Maybe this is just cookie cutter and I should start cutting this down to better accommodate my needs at the moment? What really concerned me about this guy is after telling him I'm recovering from a coma he never even asked why or what happened?



he's too bz with his new supplements and youtube contents


----------



## Concreteguy

d2r2ddd said:


> he's too bz with his new supplements and youtube contents



That also crossed my mind.


----------



## Concreteguy

Iv'e only been back for two days and I'm redeveloping a cough. I cant even begin to tell ya how far my head is up my ass about now. Just never ends.


----------



## Elvia1023

Concreteguy said:


> I agree with everything you said friend! Maybe this is just cookie cutter and I should start cutting this down to better accommodate my needs at the moment? What really concerned me about this guy is after telling him I'm recovering from a coma he never even asked why or what happened?



Not gonna lie that is very worrying (he never asked about your health issues). I figured cookie cutter but still it's bad. I am all for sticking to a plan but just like me recently if something is not working it needs to be changed. You could half his working sets and go from there.



d2r2ddd said:


> he's too bz with his new supplements and youtube contents



Exactly. Still it's a stupid program but I do wonder how he has time to train people. By the sounds of things he is taking on more and more clients as well. He does so many podcasts/videos and he replies to all the comments. Then the other social media and his new supp company and he talks like that takes a lot of his time. He wouldn't be the first coach to take on too much and it negatively effect the quality of his service.


----------



## Elvia1023

Concreteguy said:


> Iv'e only been back for two days and I'm redeveloping a cough. I cant even begin to tell ya how far my head is up my ass about now. Just never ends.



Are you eating much fruit/veg/greens? Any health supps that boost immunity? Are you running anything toxic now (orals)?


----------



## Concreteguy

Yes yes and yes.


----------



## Concreteguy

Enough is enough. I have never dished out negatively about a coach. Some times it just doesn't work between two people. This is a first after he literally had me questioning myself.

 This Fouad can just get fucked. He is with out question the single most ignorant individual I may have EVER dealt with on line...……...EVER. For a coach to have never questioned a minor detail like me going into a coma is startling. Dealing 
with this fuck was like pulling  teeth. But the one thing I can walk away from this with is my pride. I killed the diet(when I got one) and I killed the ridiculous (cookie cutter) training. This clown never once even made a gear suggestion. I told him if he doesn't return my second months payment I was going to contact his vendor services and start from there. He returned it immediately! Next time around guys like Elvia pointed out. If you see me involved in shit that stinks point it out man. I just jumped in and started drinking the Cool aid way to quick. Just goes to show how completely misleading these YT fuckers can be.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Enough is enough. I have never dished out negatively about a coach. Some times it just doesn't work between two people. This is a first after he literally had me questioning myself.
> 
> This Fouad can just get fucked. He is with out question the single most ignorant individual I may have EVER dealt with on line...……...EVER. For a coach to have never questioned a minor detail like me going into a coma is startling. Dealing
> with this fuck was like pulling  teeth. But the one thing I can walk away from this with is my pride. I killed the diet(when I got one) and I killed the ridiculous (cookie cutter) training. This clown never once even made a gear suggestion. I told him if he doesn't return my second months payment I was going to contact his vendor services and start from there. He returned it immediately! Next time around guys like Elvia pointed out. If you see me involved in shit that stinks point it out man. I just jumped in and started drinking the Cool aid way to quick. Just goes to show how completely misleading these YT fuckers can be.



I hate to hear that. He seems like a good guy but, I guess he's got too much going on to dedicate the adequate time to coach properly.


----------



## striffe

I am surprised Fouad gave that routine to you as it doesn't make any sense. Are you thinking about hiring a new coach or just doing it by yourself?


----------



## MightyJohn

Goodluck CG, I know you will make amazing gains


----------



## grizz

That sucks to hear CG. Glad you figured it out and left that shit behind. Finding a good coach is way tougher than it should be.


----------



## Concreteguy

striffe said:


> I am surprised Fouad gave that routine to you as it doesn't make any sense. Are you thinking about hiring a new coach or just doing it by yourself?



I'm going to make one more serious push. I need a coach that will NOT hold back and is very aggressive in all respects. Food,insulin,hgh,gear, TRAINING. Guys, Johnny is running out of time here. Hell, how many coches are even going to take me seriously? The average guy my age is a dead fucking load and you know it.


----------



## ASHOP

Concreteguy said:


> I'm going to make one more serious push. I need a coach that will NOT hold back and is very aggressive in all respects. Food,insulin,hgh,gear, TRAINING. Guys, Johnny is running out of time here. Hell, how many coches are even going to take me seriously? The average guy my age is a dead fucking load and you know it.



Have you tried Chad Nicholls?


----------



## Powerlifter

I’ve worked with Justin Harris and John Meadows. Both were great, always answered emails in a timely manner. Justin even gave me his cell number to contact him anytime.


----------



## d2r2ddd

CG, if u hav the $ , JOhn meadows will suit yr needs


----------



## srd1

Concreteguy said:


> I'm going to make one more serious push. I need a coach that will NOT hold back and is very aggressive in all respects. Food,insulin,hgh,gear, TRAINING. Guys, Johnny is running out of time here. Hell, how many coches are even going to take me seriously? The average guy my age is a dead fucking load and you know it.



Ya CG but you're not the average guy your age though, your an ass kicker and id think any coach out there would be happy to have you if not their not worth hiring.:headbang: i know guys half your age that wouldnt put in the work you do, keep pushing the weight brother, and fuck anyone that doesnt like it.


----------



## squatster

https://www.guinnessworldrecords.co...=2ahUKEwiEv6yUtYnoAhX9hHIEHffmDMgQ9QF6BAgFEAI
Did you say you are old????


----------



## squatster

https://www.oldest.org/sports/bodybuilders/
You should be starting too feel young now


----------



## d2r2ddd

d2r2ddd said:


> CG, if u hav the $ , JOhn meadows will suit yr needs



Then again.. John is very safe on gears... Maybe Bostin for more Hard-core/ Gungho cycles


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> I'm going to make one more serious push. I need a coach that will NOT hold back and is very aggressive in all respects. Food,insulin,hgh,gear, TRAINING. Guys, Johnny is running out of time here. Hell, how many coches are even going to take me seriously? The average guy my age is a dead fucking load and you know it.



If you can eat, lemme know


----------



## Concreteguy

montego said:


> If you can eat, lemme know &#55357;&#56841;



Ya man! Johnny can eat. Foaud had me at 3000 calories a day and that was (literally) my perfect set point. I held this diet for two weeks straight and Nothing happened on  the scale or mirror. Monte you have my number, you should have PMed me bro . 
 I need a diet that's going to allow me to do several Humalog shot a day with a mild base of Lantus...between 30 and 50 iu a day. That's what wakes my body up. I train at 3:00PM M,T,W off F with Saturday as a weak body part day and Sunday off again. 

Training days I have been mixing 200grams of Vitargo and pinning 20iu Humalog with 3iu Blk tops. Been training my ass off and I think I'm leaning out a little. The scale isn't moving though. I'm looking to just lay the smack down and get back to AT THE VERY LEAST what I was before the shit hit the fan.


----------

